# Convertir un script en C vers xCode



## kevins360 (14 Mai 2014)

Bonjour a tous,
Je cherche a convertir le script ci dessous (qui est en C ) en un langage compris par xCode
Je dois faire cela pour un devoir au lycée en plus d'autre chose et c'est assez urgent..
Je fais appelle a la communauté Apple pour m'aider 
En espérant que quelqu'un puisse m'aider.

Script:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Code:
#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <time.h>

int main ( int argc, char** argv )
{
    int nombreMystere = 0, nombreEntre = 0;
    const int MAX = 100, MIN = 1;

    // Génération du nombre aléatoire

    srand(time(NULL));
    nombreMystere = (rand() % (MAX - MIN + 1)) + MIN;

    /* La boucle du programme. Elle se répète tant que l'utilisateur n'a pas trouvé le nombre mystère */

    do
    {
        // On demande le nombre
        printf("Quel est le nombre ? ");
        scanf("%d", &nombreEntre);

        // On compare le nombre entré avec le nombre mystère

        if (nombreMystere > nombreEntre)
            printf("C'est plus !\n\n");
        else if (nombreMystere < nombreEntre)
            printf("C'est moins !\n\n");
        else
            printf ("Bravo, vous avez trouve le nombre mystere !!!\n\n");
    } while (nombreEntre != nombreMystere);

}




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Le lien: http://fr.openclassrooms.com/informa...c/correction-4


----------



## Locke (14 Mai 2014)

Faut pas exagérer et mettre plusieurs messages dans différentes sections dans l'espoir d'avoir plus rapidement des réponses...
http://forums.macg.co/apps-et-app-store/aide-urgent-1245130.html
http://forums.macg.co/developpement-sur-mac/jeu-plus-script-1245099.html


----------



## kevins360 (14 Mai 2014)

Oui désolé c'est que j'ai vraiment besoin de réponse et malheureusement tu ne m'aides pas.


----------



## Locke (14 Mai 2014)

kevins360 a dit:


> Oui désolé c'est que j'ai vraiment besoin de réponse et malheureusement *tu ne m'aides pas.*



Ben si, mais j'en sais rien, ce n'est pas ma tasse de thé et on ne va pas faire ton devoir à ta place.  Il va falloir te creuser les neurones.


----------



## bompi (15 Mai 2014)

De toutes façons, la réponse est dans la question : le langage C est un langage compris par XCode donc il n'y a pas de traduction à effectuer...


----------

